# Airlift 3P not airing to proper PSI



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had the 3P system for about 3 months now and recently it has been acting a little weird. Sometimes when airing up to my set ride height it'll end up being 10 or so psi low which is enough for me to scrape on stuff if I don't notice it right away. Also when airing out the rear will air out to the set 20psi and then pop back up to 30 or 35 and I have to bring it down manually or else It'll sit wrong. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## Streetscapetv (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure about the airing up, but I would double check what your minimum ride height is at. And also try recalibrating the system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

Minimum ride height is set to 15psi. Thanks i'll try recalibrating the system.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

where did you ground the harnesses?

Have you jumped your battery recently?

another reason to think about upgrading to 3h and do the height sensors.


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

GintyFab said:


> where did you ground the harnesses?
> 
> Have you jumped your battery recently?
> 
> another reason to think about upgrading to 3h and do the height sensors.


I actually have jumped the battery recently when I left my lights on at work. Would that affect it?


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

BuffetBarbeque said:


> I actually have jumped the battery recently when I left my lights on at work. Would that affect it?


from my experience, yes. I've seen issues with both elevel and airlift products go crazy after getting jumped. I always tell my customers to never jump with the air ride hooked up. Trickle chargers are fine, but jumper cables and especially jump boxes cause havoc.


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

GintyFab said:


> from my experience, yes. I've seen issues with both elevel and airlift products go crazy after getting jumped. I always tell my customers to never jump with the air ride hooked up. Trickle chargers are fine, but jumper cables and especially jump boxes cause havoc.


Any idea why that happens and what I can do?


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

have you updated to the latest Firmware?
i recently did, it it has improved ALOT at hitting the presets.


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

Ludey849 said:


> have you updated to the latest Firmware?
> i recently did, it it has improved ALOT at hitting the presets.


I know I did a while ago unless there's a newer one?


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

Manifold/ECU: 1.3.0
Display: 1.2.0


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Has this been resolved?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

gunner1000 said:


> Has this been resolved?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somewhat. Recalibrated and it now airs down to the proper psi but airing up still misses the mark sometimes.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

give airlift a call, they will get you squared away


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Airlift.*

If you do call airlift, lmk what they tell you. mine started doing the same as yours.


----------

